
Why Are Rich People So Mean? - Osiris30
https://www.wired.com/story/why-are-rich-people-so-mean/
======
planetzero
Once it's known that a person has money, they will be hounded by scam artists,
thieves, and people that just want money for nothing. After awhile, it's not
surprising that they get defensive, which can be seen as being 'mean'.

This entire article is painting rich people as assholes. This seems to be a
common theme, especially on the Internet. If I'm painted as a rich asshole
long enough, I will just become one.

I'm not rich, but I make a good living. I've had family members try to take
advantage of me and just assume I should pay for X or Y because why not, I
have extra money..right? I'm seen as the asshole for refusing.

A nice, rich person will eventually become a poor person because too many
people in this world will try to take advantage of them.

------
qasimzafar
Humans are also wired to be less forgiving to those who are going through
struggles that they themselves have crossed - this could be the reason behind
the rich person deriding someone in need for being poor and not working hard
enough

~~~
Fjolsvith
Where's the pride in one's own accomplishments when that one person is begging
for handouts?

A wealthy person will feel uncomfortable empathizing with a poor person,
because the process chips away at the wealthy person's sense of security.

